# einfach verkettete Liste in C



## PaiMei (25. Nov 2009)

Hallo,

leider weiß ich nicht wie ich eine einfach verkettete Liste in C implementiere bzw. kann die Beispile im Netz auch nicht wirklich nachvollzierhen.

Kann mir vielleicht bitte jemand anhand eines kurzen Beispiels dies zeigen?
z.B. mit der Methode void add(struct entry* left, struct entry* element) um das Element element nacht dem Listenelement left einzufügen;

bzw: was genau bedeutet struct entry* left in der Methode; handelt es sich hier um einen Zeiger?

danke für die hilfe


----------



## Marco13 (25. Nov 2009)

Das struct entry* left ist ein Zeiger auf eine Struktur namens "entry". Das neue Element soll dann wohl rechts daran angefügt werden.


----------



## PaiMei (25. Nov 2009)

ok verstehe....aber wie weise ich zuvor entry* left  meine Eingaben zu;

angenommen ich habe 

```
struct entry{
char name [10];
int number;
char category[12];
};
```

wenn ich den Benutzer diese Werte nun eingeben lasse, wie weise ich dann entry left diese Werte zu.....versteh das grad nicht ganz;
ich übergebe ja der Methode einen Zeiger und nicht die einzelnen Werte;


----------



## Marco13 (25. Nov 2009)

Es soll vermutlich das übergebene "element" RECHTS an das "left" gehängt werden. 

Man erstellt also irgendwo ein "struct entry element" (z.B. mit einem malloc) füllt dann die name, number und category mit sowas wie
element->category = 123;
und fügt das neue Element dann ein
add(someOtherElement, element) ;


Intern braucht man für diese Liste wohl auch noch sowas wie eine

```
typedef struct node
{
    struct element *entry;
    node *next;
} node;
```
mit der die eigentliche Verkettung gespeichert wird.


----------



## PaiMei (26. Nov 2009)

danke zuerst mal...

kennst du vielleicht ein gutes Online Tutorial wo einfach verkettete Listen gut beschrieben sind....hab leider meines Erachtens nicht wirklich was Brauchbares gefunden, wo ich das Prinzip 100%ig verstehe.


----------



## Marco13 (26. Nov 2009)

Auswendig nicht. Außer halt sowas wie Linked list - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia 

Poste ggf. (compilierbaren) Code, wenn konkretere Fragen da sind...


----------



## Antoras (26. Nov 2009)

Ich kann dir dieses Buch hier ans Herz legen: c++.de :: Irgendwer hat immer eine Antwort
Die verketteten Listen findest du unter dem Eintrag "Dynamische Datenstrukturen". Im Buch sind außerdem - meiner Meinung nach - erstklassige Graphiken dabei, die den Aufbau von Listen in C verdeutlichen.


----------

